# Maggie fans, check this out!



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The new "Mini Maggie" CLICK HERE They are supposed to be out by the summer but who really knows with Magnepan. When these come out my MC1's will become my center channel. The suspense is killing me. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------

